# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  PSA-Verlauf / DHB - Dauer

## sanderw

*Liebe Mitstreiter,*

ich wurde am 8.7.2005 biopsiert und bekam das Ergebnis meines
Prostata-Karcinoms am 12.07.2005, also fast genau vor einem Jahr.
Nach den üblichen OP-Vorbereitungen (Flutamid/Enantone), Rücksprache
mit 2 Urologen und mehreren Betroffenen sowie dieses Forums entschloss
ich mich für die DHB die ich dann nach 4 Wochen begann.
Der Erstbefund der Biopsie ergab ein wenig differenziertes
Prostatakarzinom mit Gleason 3+4 = 7.
Der Zweitbefund (NICHT bei Prof. Bonkhoff) ergab ein zweifelsfrei
Vorliegendes Adenokarzinom der Prostata mit Gleason 3+4= 7,
allerdings mit dem Zusatz, Gleason-4-Anteil von etwa 5%.
Das war ein Grund mit, mich für die DHB zu entscheiden.
Die Biopsie wurde durchgeführt auf Grund eines erhöhten PSA-Wertes.
Die natürlich vor der Biopsie weiteren durchgeführten Untersuchungen
Von 2 Urologen (Tastbefund, Ultraschall usw) erbrachten keinen Befund.
DHB wurde dann durchgeführt mit Enantone, 150 Casodex und Avodart.
Der PSA/Testo-Verlauf ist wie folgt:
                  PSA Testo
08.07.2005 9,1  kein    vor der Biopsie
15.08.2005 8,9  0,7      wahrscheinlich erhöht wegen Biopsie
14.09.2005 0,97 kein
12.10.2005 0,26 2,89! Verdacht Enantone wirkt nicht richtig
19.10.2005 kein 3,3!    Beschluss, auf Eligard umzustellen
02.11.2005 0,16 kein   (anderes Labor)
09.11.2005 0,18 0,5
06.12.2005 <0,1 0,41   Eligard scheint zu funktionieren
04.01.2006 <0,1 0,34   
01.02.2006 0,06 0,38  (anderes Labor)
01.03.2006 <0,1 0,36   
19.04.2006 0,05 0,34 (anderes Labor)
24.05.2006 <0,1 kein
10.07.2006 0,03 0,33 (anderes Labor)


Mein Urologe gab sich mit dem Laborwert <0,1 zufrieden mit dem Kommentar
Das reicht auf jeden Fall!. Zusätzlich habe ich dann beim Hausarzt bei einem
anderem Labor die Werte auch noch mal bestimmen lassen und da scheint der
PSA-Wert immer noch zu fallen. Mir ist natürlich auch klar, das bei Werten unter
0,1 die Werte kaum noch zu unterscheiden sind, trotzdem meine ich das da evtl
noch ein Trend zu erkennen ist.
Frage: Wie beurteilt ihr den PSA-Verlauf?Nach dem Zeitplan von Ralf-R. Damm müsste ich jetzt am 16.08.2006 mit einer
1-Monats-Spritze die DHB beenden. Mein Uro meinte aber schon, das es
vielleicht besser wäre, erst mal noch eine 3-Monats-Spritze Eligard zu nehmen
und die DHB entsprechend zu verlängern. Am Ende der 3 Monate dann neu entscheiden wie man weiter vorgeht. 
Frage: Wie würdet ihr jetzt weiter vorgehen?Vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Meinungen und Kommentare!
Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Wolfgang,

solange die PSA noch fällt, passiert auch durch die Therapie noch etwas - Sie haben noch kein "steady-state" erreicht, daher würde ich die Therapie noch fortführen mit Eligard.

Gruss
fs

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Wolfgang,
ist da nicht ein kleiner Rechenfehler drin?
Du hattest am 6.12.05 erstmals ein Nadir unter 0,1.
Lt. Dr. Leibowitz soll dann 9 Monate durchgehalten werden bis zum Absetzen von Eligard und Casodex.
Das wäre dann im September.
Gruß Peter

----------


## sanderw

Hallo fs, hallo PeterP,

vielen Dank für die prompten Antworten.
Zur Dauer der DHB: Wenn ich am 16.08. eine (letzte) 1-Monatsspritze nehmen würde, würde ich im September absetzen und hätte dann aber die 9 Monate. Die Frage ist aber jetzt, wann ist der Nadir erreicht? Ist das schon bei <0,1 oder erst beim absoluten Tiefstpunkt, den ich ja anscheinend noch nicht erreicht habe. Dann würde sich die weitere Frage stellen, ab Tiefstpunkt noch 9 Monate? Deswegen, wie auch von Urologe fs bestätigt, erstmal 3-Monatsspritze und dann die neuen Werte beurteilen. Trotzdem wären natürlich noch weitere Kommentare über diese Konstellation willkommen.
Vielen Dank und viele Grüsse
Wolfgang

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Wolfgang,
  jetzt will ich mich wieder etwas an Forumsdiskussionen beteiligen, nachdem der Telefonansturm ein wenig abgeebbt ist. 
  Ein paar Anmerkungen: 
  1. Wenn im ersten pathologischen Bericht die verbale Aussage wenig differenziertes Prostatakarzinom steht, dieses dann mit 3+4=7 bewertete wird, dann sind diese beiden Aussagen eigentlich nicht ganz kongruent, zumal im zweiten Bericht der Anteil mit dem Entdifferenzierungsgrad 4 lediglich 5 % ausmachen soll. Eine Antwort darauf weiß ich nicht.
  2. Du hast also schon Mitte Juli zur Vorbereitung der OP ein LH-RH-Analogon und ein Antiandrogen erhalten, Mitte August hast Du diese HB auf die DHB erweitert. Der PSA-Wert hat also insgesamt 5 Monate (bis Dezember 05) gebraucht, um auf den von Dr. Leibowitz etwas willkürlich festgesetzten Unmessbarkeitslevel von < 0,1 ng/ml (im Dezember 05) zu fallen. Dieser Unmessbarkeitswert macht aber offensichtlich heute immer noch Sinn, weil immer noch Laborgeräte (1. Generation) verwendet werden, die nur eine Aussage < 1 ng/ml erlauben. Ob die mit den Geräten der dritten Generation (anderes Labor) nun noch erkennbaren Absenkungen unter 0,05 oder 0,03 ng/ml als Tendenz verstanden werden müssen, weiß ich nicht genau, habe da aber meine Zweifel. Ich will Dir sicher nicht irgend welche nicht so positive Informationen geben, jedoch sind 5 Monate eine Zeit, die ein wenig über dem Durchschnitt (4 Monate) liegen und bei den festgestellten Ausgangswerten eigentlich hätte kürzer sein können. Auch das ist nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht ganz kompatibel. Diese Zeit bis zum ersten Erreichen des Unmessbarkeitslevels gibt auch schon einen Hinweis (keine notwendige Bedingung) auf die Langzeit-Wirksamkeit der DHB insgesamt. Dass der PSA-Wert trotz (nach meiner Abschätzung) von 3 bis 4 Wochen einer HB mit zwei Komponenten (Vorbereitung zur OP) sich gestreubt hat, stärker abzusinken (von 9,1 auf 8,9) und ob das auf einen durch die Biopsie eigentlich noch viel höheren PSA-Wert zurückzuführen ist, bleibt eine offene Frage. Die DHB hat ihn jedenfalls in die Knie gezwungen. Bitte frage doch mal Deinen potentiellen Operateur, weshalb er Dir überhaupt eine HB2 zur Vorbereitung zur OP gegeben hat. Das wäre bei Deinen Ausgangswerten nicht erforderlich gewesen. Es sei denn er hätte Indikatoren gehabt, dass ein Schnittrandbefall nach OP eher wahrscheinlich geworden wäre, was keine so gute Information nach einer OP ist. Dann wären Dir aber Diagnoseinformationen vorenthalten worden, was ich natürlich nicht annehme. Aber die meisten Chirurgen operieren viel lieber ohne eine vorherige HB. Ob hier eine nochmalige Bewertung des Biopsats durch pathologische Prostatagewebespezialisten sinnvoll ist, bleibt eine Frage.
  3. Sowohl die 13 Monate DHB als auch die 9 Monate Unmessbarkeit sind für Dr. Leibowitz keine biblischen Zahlen, auch wenn er üblicherweise eine Verlängerung nicht empfiehlt. Insofern erscheint es sinnvoll, wenn Du noch eine oder zwei Monatspritzen bis September oder Oktober hinzunimmst und dann absetzt. Da Du mit Deinen 54 Jahren noch recht jung bist, dürfte die Gefahr einer permanenten Schädigung der Testosteronproduktion in den Hoden durch das LH-RH-Analogon ziemlich gering sein. Bitte keine 3-Monatsspritze, die Dr. Leibowitz am Ende der DHB nicht empfiehlt, weil die Wirkstoffabgaben bei den großen Spritzen manchmal noch recht lange vorhalten können, was sie aber nicht sollen. Bis zur Beendigung des Wirkstoffes der Depotspitze soll dann Casodex verabreicht und dann ebenfalls abgesetzt werden. Dann sollte Testosteron (etwa nach 2 Monaten) wiederkommen und möglichst rasch ansteigen, damit auch die Nebenwirkungen der DHB wieder zurückgehen.
  4. Insofern hast Du meiner Meinung nach bisher alles richtig gemacht. 
5. Wir sind mit der Universität des Saarlandes dabei, die letzten Feinheiten für den Aufbau der Datenbank mit Hilfe eines Fragebogens zu klären, um alle Patienten, die eine DHB durchführen oder durchgeführt haben und dabei mitmachen wollen, in diese anonymisierte Datenbank einzubringen, um den Erfolg der DHB, dieser experimentellen Therapie, auswerten zu können. Etwas über 500 Patienten haben diese Therapie durchgeführt, Informationen zu der DHB sind an über 2200 Patienten gegangen.
  Falls ich Dich noch nicht in meiner Adressdatei habe und Du dabei mitmachen willst, melde Dich bitte (am besten per E-Mail), dann bekommst Du auch demnächst die Abfrageblätter in der letzten Version zugeschickt. 
  Ich wünsche Dir den vollen Erfolg der DHB.
  Grüße
  Christian

----------


## sanderw

Hallo Christian,
vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Anmerkungen. Vielleicht sind einige Punkte auch allgemein Interessant, deshalb auch von mir noch ein paar Anmerkungen.

Zu 1. Die eigentlich nicht kongruenten Aussagen in der Biopsiebewertung sind mir natürlich auch aufgefallen. Dazu muss man sagen, das die erste Beurteilung von einem path. Institut kam das mit dem Krankenhaus, wo die OP gemacht werden sollte in einem Zweckverband verbunden ist. Ausserdem werden fast ALLE Patienten, die in diesem Krankenhaus biopsiert werden, operiert. Das ist mir natürlich auch alles später erst aufgefallen.

Zu 2) Die Dauer scheint ja doch nicht so ganz unwichtig zu sein, deshalb hier noch mal die exakten Daten.
08.07.2005 Biopsie mit PSA 9,1 (vor der Biopsie)
12.07.2005 Ergebnis liegt vor
13.07.2005 Beginn mit Flutamid (Begin mit 250, Steigernd auf 750, wegen Flare-Up)
18.07.2005 erste Enantone Spritze (zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich dieses Forum entdeckt)
26.07.2005 Beendigung Flutamid Einnahme!!! (Lt. Uro, nicht weiter nötig)
15.08.2005 Blutentnahme für PSA-Bestimmung = 8,9
17.08.2005 Beginn der kompletten DHB
30.11.2005 Blutentnahme für PSA-Bestimmung = <0,1
Bei meinem Uro ist es leider so, das zwischen der Blutentnahme und dem Ergebnis immer einige Tage vergehen, deswegen diese Unstimmigkeiten. Zurückblickend muss ich sagen, das die ersten 4 Wochen ziemlich chaotisch waren, da hätte ich wohl besser nichts gemacht, ist jetzt aber leider nicht mehr zu ändern. Andererseits ist es aber in diesem Stadium unheimlich schwer, gegen die geballte Ärztemeinung NEIN zu sagen, aber die Erfahrung werden andere Betroffene wohl auch gemacht haben.
Zu 3) Ich werde, wie vorgeschlagen, die DHB etwas verlängern und die nächsten Werte noch abwarten und hoffe auf diesem PSA-Level zumindest zu verbleiben.

Zu 4) Ja, hoffen wir mal, das alles richtig war. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.

Zu 5) Bei der Studie werde ich natürlich mitmachen. Meine Daten sollten vorliegen.


Vielen Dank und
Gruss
Wolfgang

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Wolfgang,
die zusätzlichen Informationen ergeben keine neue Situation, ich hatte schon (fast) richtige Annahmen getroffen, Du hast lediglich Flutamid im eersten Monat nicht durchgängig eingenommen, was grundsätzlich keinen so großen Unterschied machen sollte. Du gehöst sowieso in die Kategorie mit der DHB-Therapie, wie sie Dr. Leibowitz für den guten Langzeitergebnisse voraussetzt. Wir nehmen in diese Gruppe auch solche mit bis zu 3 Monaten vorheriger DHB1 oder DHB 2, obwohl Dr. Leibowitz das kritisiert.  Aber wir haben nur ganz wenige, die völlig ohne jegliche Therapie die DHB begonnen haben. Alle anderen Ergebnisse werden natürlich auch ausgewertet, jedoch müssen wir da weitere Kategoriegruppen betrachten.

Natürlich konnte ich Dich beim zweiten Blick in meiner Datenbank finden, Du wirst also die Fragebögen erhalten.
Grüße,
Christian

----------


## HansiB

> ...Ob hier eine nochmalige Bewertung des Biopsats durch pathologische Prostatagewebespezialisten sinnvoll ist, bleibt eine Frage...


Gerade wegen den Ungereimtheiten des GS und der nicht so optimalen Reduzierung des PSA unter HB, würde ich das sehr empfehlen und das Material zu Prof. Böcking schicken lassen.

----------


## cligensa

Hallo HansiB,
ohne hier auf die Schwachstellen der Cytometrie näher eingehen zu wollen: diese Untersuchungen haben bisher nur in einigen Fällen aber noch nicht wesentlich zu Verbesserung diagnostischer Aussagen beitragen können. Sie haben sich nicht durchsetzen können.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## KlausUwe

> Hallo HansiB,
> ohne hier auf die Schwachstellen der Cytometrie näher eingehen zu wollen: diese Untersuchungen haben bisher nur in einigen Fällen aber noch nicht wesentlich zu Verbesserung diagnostischer Aussagen beitragen können. Sie haben sich nicht durchsetzen können.
> Grüße
> Christian


 
HALLO LIEBER Christian.

Bin diesmal nicht Derner Meinung. Die cytometrische Untersuchung hat bei mir erbracht, das eine Hormonbehandlung sehr nachteilige Auswirkungen hätten. 

Zitat von Dir: Diese Untersuchungen haben bisher nur in einigen Faellen aber noch nicht zu Verbesserung diagnostischer Aussagen beitragen koennen. Diese Aussage von Dir ist grundsaetzlich falsch. Eine falsche Therapie koennte fuer jeden von uns fatale Folgen mit sich bringen.

Bin der Hoffnung, das Du so Deine Aussage nicht stehen laesst:

Denn eine falsche Therapie, ist eine zuviel.

Einen lieben Gruss

KLAUS UWE

----------


## cligensa

> Denn eine falsche Therapie, ist eine zuviel.
> 
> KLAUS UWE


Lieber Klaus Uwe,
Recht hast Du, was eine falsche Therapie betrifft.

Ich möchte nicht in ein wenig ergiebiges Streitgespräch eintreten. Nur so viel: Eine Therapie, die man niemals begonnen hat, kann sich auch nicht als falsch oder richtig erweisen.

Sicher gibt es recht häufig nicht nur hormonsensible Zellen bei einem PCa. Oft sind ein paar unsensible dabei. Es sollten dann nur nicht all zu viele sein.
Eine Androgen Deprivations Therapie (ADT) kann natürlich nicht auf solche hormonunsensibeln oder gar refraktären Zellen Einwirken Es ist nur äußerst, äußerst selten bisher in Erscheinung getreten, dass von vornherein nur hormonresistente oder hormonrefraktäre Zellen vorhanden sind, so dass eine ADT völlig unwirksam wäre. Mir ist jedenfalls so etwas noch nie begegnet und auf diese Variante des Krebsverhaltens wird auch bei Kongressen in wissenschaftlichen Berichten über ADT nach meiner Kenntnis nicht als wesentlich zu berücksichtigender Tatbestand eingegangen. Dazu kommt es wohl einfach zu selten vor.  
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo. 
Es gibt unter den führenden Leuten des BPS eine besondere Beziehung zu Professor Bonkhoff, einem erklärten Gegner der DNA-Zytometrie. Herr Prof. Bonkhoff ist  Mitglied des wissenschaftlichen Beirats des BPS. Man kann daher von einer Bonkhoff-Connection sprechen, die sich auch dahingehend ausdrückt, dass im Forum die Empfehlung, nach jeder Diagnose eine "Zweitmeinung" einzuholen, als Routine-Ratschlag sich durchgesetzt hat. Zweitmeinung? Natürlich bei Prof. Bonkhoff.
Und was bringt diese Zweitmeinung? (Fast) immer eine Höherstufung des Malignitätsgrades. Dr. Kahmann, der im ONMEGA Forum Betroffene zur Brachy-Therapie berät, für welche enge Kriterien gelten, kann ein Lied davon singen, und hat es ja auch getan mit der Fragestellung "wer kontrolliert eigentlich die Referenz-Gutachter?".
Im Ergebnis laufen die Zweitgutachten auf eine Verschärfung der Dramatik hinaus, denen jeder Neubetroffene bei der Diagnose ohnehin ausgesetzt ist, oft unberechtigterweise, fördern seine Bereitschaft zu schnellem Handeln und zur Wahl radikaler Therapien.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Christian mit seiner Einschätzung falsch liegt und verweise auf einschlägige Literatur. Zunächst die in diesem Forum mehrfach erwähnte Broschüre der GEK Gmünder Ersatzkasse, die im Internet als PDF-Datei kostenlos heruntergeladen werden kann: www.gek.de Bereich Service - Broschüren - Therapie Broschüren  sowie das kürzlich in der Reihe GEK Edition  erschienene Buch "Prognostische und therapeutische Bedeutung der DNA-Zytometrie beim Prostatakarzinom", ISBN 3-537-44041-3. Preis EUR 9,90. Es handelt sich bei diesem Buch um den wissenschaftlichen Bericht über das Experten-Symposium an der Universität Bremen vom 12.5.2005.

Professor Timoklait, der sich insbesondere mit pathologischen Untersuchungen des Prostatakrebses befasst hat, kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass schätzungsweise mehr als die Hälfte aller neu diagnostizierten Prostatakarzinome eine homogene DNA-Struktur aufweisen, die entweder keiner oder mindestens keiner radikalen Therapie bedürfen. Die Gmünder Ersatzkasse hat als erste deutsche Krankenkasse die Initiative ergriffen, der weithin praktizierten kostenträchtigen Übertherapie bei Karzinomen peridiploider DNA-Struktur durch Veröffentlichung von Aufklärungsbroschüren entgegenzuwirken.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## KlausUwe

Hallo Renardo.

Am 28/05/2006 um 17.19 Uhr bekam ich Antwort von unserem Urologen fs auf meinen Beitrag zur Feinnadelbiopsie.

Zitat der Antwort:

Es liegt mir nicht daran, böses Blut zu erzeugen, aber die GEK - Broschüre ist aus bestimmten Gründen, nicht " neutral - point - of - view" - wie die Wikipedianer sagen würden - aus meiner Sicht.

Nun meine Frage:

Was heisst aus bestimmten Gründen?
Wie Glaubwürdig ist denn die GEK - Broschüre?


Hier die neueste Studie aus Rotterdam:

An 42000 Rotterdamer Prostatakrebspatienten wurden durch den Untersuchungleiter Fritz Schröder festgestellt, das bei 30 % der Patienten es unnötig ist Prostatakrebs zu behandeln.
Mindestens 30% der Männer müssten nicht operiert werden.
Schröder bezeichnet die Studie als ein durchschlagenden Erfolg.

Immer wieder, so Schröder, werden Menschen unnötig behandelt weil sie eine minder gefährliche Form von Prostatakrebs haben, die eigentlich nur einer Kontrolle bedürfen.

Wenn der Krebs entdeckt wird ist das Wegnehmen oder die Bestrahlung noch Standard. Die Nebenwirkungen gehen von incontinentie über erectieproblemen bei einer Operation, bis zur Beschädigung von dem Eiddarm bei Bestrahlung.

Dieses Leid kann nach neuesten Erkenntnissen verhindert werden.

Alles Gute

KLAUS UWE

----------


## Conobar

Jetzt, etwa 2 Wochen nach Beendigung der DHB,geht es mir den Umständen entsprechend gut, ich leide jedoch unter erheblichen Hitzewallungen und Schweißausbrüchen, wie ich sie während der DHB nicht gekannt habe.Auf anraten eines Mitbetroffenen habe ich mir zur Linderung "Femikliman" besorgt, nehme tägl. eine Tabl. Dieses Medikament ist lautBeipack bei Östrogenabhängigen Tumoren nicht angebracht. Beeinflusst dieses Medikament den Östrogenspiegel ,der bei uns Männern auch möglichst niedrig gehalten werden soll? Was kann man tun, um auf möglichst natürlicher Basis den Testosteronspiegel positiv zu beeinflussen ? Mein Testosteronspiegel liegt  bei 0,17 ng/ml,ich habe auch die Fischölkapseln abgesetzt, nehme keine Sojaprodukte und wenig Milchprodukte zu mir, hoffe auf einen baldigen Anstieg des Testosteronspiegels. Sollte man neben Proscar(nehme tägl. 5mg) auch Selen einnehmen?Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung und kann mir einen Rat geben, 
freundliche Grüße an alle , conobar

----------


## DieterV

> Hallo. 
> Es gibt unter den führenden Leuten des BPS eine besondere Beziehung zu Professor Bonkhoff, einem erklärten Gegner der DNA-Zytometrie. Herr Prof. Bonkhoff ist  Mitglied des wissenschaftlichen Beirats des BPS. Man kann daher von einer Bonkhoff-Connection sprechen, die sich auch dahingehend ausdrückt, dass im Forum die Empfehlung, nach jeder Diagnose eine "Zweitmeinung" einzuholen, als Routine-Ratschlag sich durchgesetzt hat. Zweitmeinung? Natürlich bei Prof. Bonkhoff.


Hallo Reinardo, Prof. Bonkhoff ist - wie 23 weitere PK-Spezialisten - sehr wohl im medizin. Beirat des BPS. Aber von "einer Bonkhoff-Connection" zu sprechen, das ist ja schon eine gehörige Unterstellung!

Der BPS e.V. empfiehlt einen Zweitbefund der Biopsieproben:
siehe www.prostatakrebs-bps.de => Medizinisches => Diagnostik 
=> Anforderung eines Zweitbefundes.
Dort sind nicht nur Bonkhoff, sondern auch das Hegauklinikum in Singen angegeben.
Beide Adressen stehen für Spezialisten in Prostata-Pathologie, während die allgemeinen Pathologien ganz sicher "Alleskönner" sind, also heute Brust, morgen Haut, dann Leber, Darm etc.. Daher halte ich mehr vom Befund der Spezialisten, die sich auf Prostatagewebe spezialisiert haben.




> Und was bringt diese Zweitmeinung? (Fast) immer eine Höherstufung des Malignitätsgrades. Dr. Kahmann, der im ONMEGA Forum Betroffene zur Brachy-Therapie berät, für welche enge Kriterien gelten, kann ein Lied davon singen, und hat es ja auch getan mit der Fragestellung "wer kontrolliert eigentlich die Referenz-Gutachter?".
> Im Ergebnis laufen die Zweitgutachten auf eine Verschärfung der Dramatik hinaus, denen jeder Neubetroffene bei der Diagnose ohnehin ausgesetzt ist, oft unberechtigterweise, fördern seine Bereitschaft zu schnellem Handeln und zur Wahl radikaler Therapien.


Wir sind doch sonst der Meinung, dass man möglichst immer den besten Spezialisten suchen sollte. Warum hier nicht?
Dies riecht leider nach der überkommenen Diskussion um DNA-ploidy gegen GleasonScore. Dabei bin ich durchaus der Meinung, dass beides seinen Sinn macht, ebenso wie etliche biologische Marker, wie sie halt vor allem Prof. Bonkhoff bestimmt, teilweise auch in Singen bestimmt werden können.
Wenn Du in dem o.g. Dokument liest, findest du die besagten Marker, aber auch den Hinweis auf die DNA-Ploidy-Bestimmung.
Ich bin der Auffassung, dass weder allein der eine noch der andere Parameter eine klare Aussage ermöglicht. Aber durch viele Punkte und Informationen zur Biologie des PK können wir uns ein besseres Bild machen und damit eine wahrscheinlich bessere Therapieentscheidung treffen.
Es nützt dem Betroffenen übrigens gar nichts, wenn ihm ein schönes - besseres - Bild vorgegaukelt wird und erst nach der OP oder erst nach einem PSA-Rezidiv die Wahrheit zu Tage tritt.

In dem Bemühen, Übertherapie zu vermeiden, sind wir ja durchaus einig!
Aber ob da ausschließlich die DNA-Zytometrie der Schlüssel ist, das wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Gruß
Dieter

----------


## DieterV

> Hallo. 
> Es gibt unter den führenden Leuten des BPS eine besondere Beziehung zu Professor Bonkhoff, einem erklärten Gegner der DNA-Zytometrie. Herr Prof. Bonkhoff ist  Mitglied des wissenschaftlichen Beirats des BPS. Man kann daher von einer Bonkhoff-Connection sprechen, die sich auch dahingehend ausdrückt, dass im Forum die Empfehlung, nach jeder Diagnose eine "Zweitmeinung" einzuholen, als Routine-Ratschlag sich durchgesetzt hat. Zweitmeinung? Natürlich bei Prof. Bonkhoff.


Hallo Reinardo, Prof. Bonkhoff ist - wie 23 weitere PK-Spezialisten - sehr wohl im medizin. Beirat des BPS. Aber von "einer Bonkhoff-Connection" zu sprechen, das ist ja schon eine gehörige Unterstellung!

Der BPS e.V. empfiehlt einen Zweitbefund der Biopsieproben:
siehe www.prostatakrebs-bps.de => Medizinisches => Diagnostik 
=> Anforderung eines Zweitbefundes.
Dort sind nicht nur Bonkhoff, sondern auch das Hegauklinikum in Singen angegeben.
Beide Adressen stehen für Spezialisten in Prostata-Pathologie, während die allgemeinen Pathologien ganz sicher "Alleskönner" sind, also heute Brust, morgen Haut, dann Leber, Darm etc.. Daher halte ich mehr vom Befund der Spezialisten, die sich auf Prostatagewebe spezialisiert haben.




> Und was bringt diese Zweitmeinung? (Fast) immer eine Höherstufung des Malignitätsgrades. Dr. Kahmann, der im ONMEGA Forum Betroffene zur Brachy-Therapie berät, für welche enge Kriterien gelten, kann ein Lied davon singen, und hat es ja auch getan mit der Fragestellung "wer kontrolliert eigentlich die Referenz-Gutachter?".
> Im Ergebnis laufen die Zweitgutachten auf eine Verschärfung der Dramatik hinaus, denen jeder Neubetroffene bei der Diagnose ohnehin ausgesetzt ist, oft unberechtigterweise, fördern seine Bereitschaft zu schnellem Handeln und zur Wahl radikaler Therapien.


Wir sind doch sonst der Meinung, dass man möglichst immer den besten Spezialisten suchen sollte. Warum hier nicht?
Dies riecht leider nach der überkommenen Diskussion um DNA-ploidy gegen GleasonScore. Dabei bin ich durchaus der Meinung, dass beides seinen Sinn macht, ebenso wie etliche biologische Marker, wie sie halt vor allem Prof. Bonkhoff bestimmt, teilweise auch in Singen bestimmt werden können.
Wenn Du in dem o.g. Dokument liest, findest du die besagten Marker, aber auch den Hinweis auf die DNA-Ploidy-Bestimmung.
Ich bin der Auffassung, dass weder allein der eine noch der andere Parameter eine klare Aussage ermöglicht. Aber durch viele Punkte und Informationen zur Biologie des PK können wir uns ein besseres Bild machen und damit eine wahrscheinlich bessere Therapieentscheidung treffen.
Es nützt dem Betroffenen übrigens gar nichts, wenn ihm ein schönes - besseres - Bild vorgegaukelt wird und erst nach der OP oder erst nach einem PSA-Rezidiv die Wahrheit zu Tage tritt.

In dem Bemühen, Übertherapie zu vermeiden, sind wir ja durchaus einig!
Aber ob da ausschließlich die DNA-Zytometrie der Schlüssel ist, das wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Gruß
Dieter

----------


## RalfDm

> Es gibt unter den führenden Leuten des BPS eine besondere Beziehung zu Professor Bonkhoff, einem erklärten Gegner der DNA-Zytometrie. Herr Prof. Bonkhoff ist  Mitglied des wissenschaftlichen Beirats des BPS. Man kann daher von einer Bonkhoff-Connection sprechen, die sich auch dahingehend ausdrückt, dass im Forum die Empfehlung, nach jeder Diagnose eine "Zweitmeinung" einzuholen, als Routine-Ratschlag sich durchgesetzt hat. Zweitmeinung? Natürlich bei Prof. Bonkhoff.


Hallo Reinardo,

das ist schon ziemlich starker Tobak, was Du hier von Dir gibst. Die Empfehlung zur Zweitmeinung gab es schon, bevor Prof. Bonkhoff die Bühne betrat. Bisher war Prof. Helpap die Referenz, jetzt sind es Helpap und Bonkhoff. Der BPS bemüht sich, weitere Referenzpathologen (= Spezialisten für PK-Befundungen) namhaft zu machen, bisher aber ohne Ergebnis.




> Und was bringt diese Zweitmeinung? (Fast) immer eine Höherstufung des Malignitätsgrades. Dr. Kahmann, der im ONMEGA Forum Betroffene zur Brachy-Therapie berät, für welche enge Kriterien gelten, kann ein Lied davon singen, und hat es ja auch getan mit der Fragestellung "wer kontrolliert eigentlich die Referenz-Gutachter?".
> Im Ergebnis laufen die Zweitgutachten auf eine Verschärfung der Dramatik hinaus, denen jeder Neubetroffene bei der Diagnose ohnehin ausgesetzt ist, oft unberechtigterweise, fördern seine Bereitschaft zu schnellem Handeln und zur Wahl radikaler Therapien.


Im nächsten BPS-Magazin wirst einen Bericht von mir zur 47. Jahrestagung der Südwestdeutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie Anfang Mai in Frankfurt finden. Darin schreibe ich zu einer Studie, die an der Universität Homburg/Saar durchgeführt wurde:
"Eine interessante Aussage gab es bezüglich der klinischen (anhand der Biopsiestanzen) und der pathologischen (anhand der entnommenen Prostata) Bestimmung der Gleason-Summe: Die endgültige Bestimmung fiel in 72 % der Fälle um einen Punkt höher aus als die Bestimmung anhand des Biopsats. Das bestätigt uns nebenher, dass der zweitbegutachtende Experte, der oft zu einem ungünstigeren Ergebnis (höherer Gleason-Summe) kommt als der Erstbegutachter, wohl meistens näher an der Wahrheit  liegt."
Darüber, dass Strahlentherapeuten eine Höherstufung der Gleason-Summe nicht sehr gerne sehen, ist bereits von anderen geschrieben worden.




> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Christian mit seiner Einschätzung falsch liegt und verweise auf einschlägige Literatur. Zunächst die in diesem Forum mehrfach erwähnte Broschüre der GEK Gmünder Ersatzkasse...


Die GEK-Broschüre (ich habe sie im Bücherschrank) scheint Dein Neues Testament geworden zu sein, und alle Diagnostik ist gegen die DNA-Zytometrie zweitrangig. Wo und wann hat Prof. Bonkhoff sich zu ihrem Gegner erklärt? Er stimmt nur nicht in den Jubelchor mit ein und teilt nicht die Meinung von Prof. Böcking, dass die DNA-Zytometrie die Gleason-Bestimmung ersetzen könne. Damit befindet er (Prof. Bonkhoff) sich unter seinen Kollegen in guter Gesellschaft, wie ich beobachten konnte.

Ralf

----------


## 6Frido

Hallo Christian,
bekomme ich auch einen Fragebogen zur Datenbank von Dir ?
Habe auf mein letztes Schreiben keine Antwort erhalten.
Es grüßt Dich FRIDO aus HH

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Dieter und Ralf.

Wie auch im Falle der DHB von Bob Leibowitz sind es ja auch bei der Ablehnung der DNA-Zytometrie immer dieselben Einwände, die formalistischer Art sind und deshalb nicht überzeugen können. Unrichtig ist z.B. die Unterstellung, man wolle den Gleason abschaffen und durch die Bild-Zytometrie ersetzen. Auch  das von Prof. Dr. Bonkhoff immer wieder gehörte Argument, die DNA-Zytometrie sei "obsolet" ist nicht sehr überzeugend begründet.

 Selbst Prof. Dr.Bonkhoff schreibt in seinem Resumé im Expertensymposium an der Universität Bremen: 
"Ein grosses Problem beim Gleason-Grading ist die Reproduzierbarkeit, d.h. dass ein- und derselbe Tumor von verschiedenen Pathologen unterschiedlich bewertet wird.Die exakte Reproduzierbarkeit des Gleason Score ist im internationalen Bereich unbefriedigend und liegt je nach Studie zwischen 36% und 78%."
Und weiter unten: "Die Verlässlichkeit und prognostische  Aussagekraft des Gleason Grading ist wesentlich abhängig von der persönlichen Erfahrung des untersuchenden Pathologen".
Für eine Verbesserung der Situation empfiehlt Prof. Bonkhoff gezielte Fortbildung der Pathologen.
(Prognostische und therapeutische Bedeutung der DNA-Zatometrie beim Prostatakarzinom, GEK-Edition, 2006, Seite137)

Unvergesslich ist mir auch ein Beitrag von Dr. F.Eichhorn  vom 3.3.2003 im Forum (Archiv), in welchem er einen Schriftwechsel mit den Professoren Dr. B. Helpap und  Dr. Wernert mit folgenden Worten kommentiert:
"Zur korrekten Beurteilung des Prostatagewebes nach Gleason gehört sehr viel Erfahrung. Die Interpretation des Zellmusters ist von subjektiven Faktoren abhängig. Die Ploidie-Bestimmung ist aber ein objektives Verfahren zur Bestimmung des DNA-Gehalts. Auch wenn bei Experten die Ploidie-Bestimmung keine wesentlichen zusätzlichen Erkenntnisse bezüglich Risiko-Einschätzung bringt - der subjektive Faktor könnte ausgeschlossen werden. - Die Entscheidung, welche Therapie oder Strategie zur Behandlung eines Prostatakarzinoms eingeschlagen wird ist eine der wichtigsten Entscheidungen im Leben eines Mannes. Andere wichtige Entscheidungen wie Hauskauf, Abschluss einer Lebensversicherung werden ja auch nicht spontan - sondern nach reiflicher Überlegung getroffen".

Ich finde, dass sind treffliche Worte, welche das Problem erhellen. Und bei den Argumenten, welche von Experten-Seite gegen alternative oder komplementäre Arten der Malignitätsbestimmung in die Diskussion geworfen werden, drängt sich mir manchmal der Verdacht auf, dass man es eigentlich gar nicht so ganz genau wissen möchte.

Gesetzt den Fall, ein mit "Anfangskrebs" neu Diagnostizierter bei PSA < 10 und Gleason bis 6 und einer minimalen Velocity (vielleicht 0,2) bekommt in einer DNA-Bild-Zytometrie bestätigt, dass sein Krebs rein peridiploider Art sei, dann sollte hier eigentlich Entwarnung gegeben werden können. Die Zytometriker behaupten, dass schätzungsweise mehr als die Hälfte aller Prostatakrebse dieser low risk Kategorie zuzuordnen sei.
Entwarnung bedeutet: kontrolliertes Abwarten.  Falls einer Progression begegnet und auch einer Mutation zu höherer Malignität vorgebeugt werden soll, würde eine DHB ausreichen, um das Karzinom ohne Risiken für die Lebensqualität entweder zum Stillstand oder zur Regression oder quasi zum Verschwinden zu bringen.
Aber was geschieht? Gerade dieser Betroffenen-Gruppe wird vom System suggeriert, dass ihnen bei diesen Werten "alle Therapie-Optionen offen stehen", und es  wird den also Diagnostizierten  ein gigantisches, kostenaufwendiges Behandlungs-Instrumentarium  reichend von der offenen und laperoskopischen Operation über alle möglichen Bestrahlungsvarianten, HIFU, KYRO bis hin zu adjuvanten und neoadjuvanten Hormontherapien angeraten   und dem  Patienten wird erzählt, dass die ihm zuteil werdende  "kurative" Behandlung notwendig sei, um sein Leben zu erhalten, mindestens aber es zu verlängern.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass bei low risk Patienten radikale Therapien verboten gehören und sehe deshalb in der Initiative der Gmünder Ersatzkasse zur Propagierung der DNA-Bildzytometrie einen Meilenstein oder gar Wendepunkt in der Prostatakrebs-Therapie.
Deshalb empfehle ich dem BPS, die Broschüre der Gmünder Ersatzkasse nicht nur im Bücherschrank zu halten sondern auch zu lesen.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Reinardo , du schreibst




> Falls einer Progression begegnet und auch einer Mutation zu höherer Malignität vorgebeugt werden soll, würde eine DHB ausreichen, um das Karzinom ohne Risiken für die Lebensqualität entweder zum Stillstand oder zur Regression oder quasi zum Verschwinden zu bringen.


Ohne Risiken für die Lebensqualität ?  Na, das haben sicher viele DHB-ler anders erlebt.
Ohne Risiken für das unmittelbare Leben – dem stimme ich zu, aber Lebensqualität ……?
Für mich waren das die unangenehmsten 18 Monate meines Leben.
Mir haben die Waden , die Füsse und die Handrücken weh getan, ich konnte meiner Wandergruppe auch bei sanften Anstiegen nicht folgen, lag nach 200 Höhenmetern eine Stunde vollkommen fertig auf der Wiese.
Auch die 8 kg Gewichtszunahme sind nicht gerade gesundheitsförderlich, denn der Körper hängt den Sollwert höher und das Regelsystem versucht alles, um das neu eingestellte Gewicht zu erreichen.
Da war der fehlende Sex noch das kleinste Übel.
Aber auch die Prostata trägt auf das sexuelle Gefühl auswirkende irreversible Strukturschäden durch den Schrumpfungsprozess davon.
Das merkt man spätestens beim ersten Schäferstündchen.




> Ich bin der Meinung, dass bei low risk Patienten radikale Therapien verboten gehören


 Bei mir war die DHB eine radikale Therapie, denn sie hat in mein Leben massiv eingegiffen.

Ich habe jetzt seit 5 Monaten 70 Seeds drin.

Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen bezüglich Nebenwirkungen mit beiden Therapien:
Lieber 3x Seeds als eine DHB.

Und einer der wichtigsten Gesichtspunkte wurde bei den ganzen Diskussionen immer vergessen.
Uwe Peters, der Gründer des KISP-Forums hat irgendwo dort geschrieben:
Wir haben 2 Prostatakrebse, einen in der Prostata und einen im Kopf.

Wenn man den in der Prostata nicht beseitigen kann, bleibt auch der im Kopf, beherrscht einen Teil des Lebens und stiehlt einen Teil der Zeit. 

Von den paar Hobby-Prostologen hier im Forum abgesehen ist das für die meisten auch eine Einschränkung der Lebenqualität.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Ludwig,

ich stimme Dir voll zu! Endlich sagt es und schreibt es mal einer.

So und so ähnlich habe ich es auch erlebt. Die DHB ist auch für mich eine radikale Therapie gewesen. Mit den Nachwirkungen habe ich nach 32 Monaten immer noch zu kämpfen, z.B. erektile Dysfunktion.
*Ich* habe ca. 4 Jahre vertrödelt. Mal schaun was jetzt noch geht. Ein wandelndes Chemiedepot möchte ich nicht mehr sein!

Schön, daß Du Dich hier im Forum wieder eingeklinkt hast.

Gruß, Horst

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Leute, ich bin sehr schnell am Seufzen, wenns durcheinander geht + die (männlichen) Emotionen die Produktivität der Debatte eher behindern als  dass sie sie verlebendigisieren (manchmal wünsche ich mir meinen ausgeglicheneren Eunuchen-Zustand zurück, denn ich habe ja auch diese gewissen Impulse ...).

Natürlich ist das "starker Tobak", wenn Reinardo eine "Bonkhoff-Connection" glaubt ausfindig gemacht zu haben, aber, Ralf, lass ihn doch - er ist der Haupt-Diskutant für eine überfällige Klärung: Lasst uns bitte alle (Hobby-Prostologen und sonstige Interessierte, eigentlich alle, die 2 Stunden Zeit zum Lesen haben) die Seminar-Mitschrift lesen und dann die Argumente gegeneinandere abwägen. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass eine Gegenüberstellung von zwei konkurrierenden Diagnose-Verfahren für die Debatte begründet ist und liege da bei der Interpretation von Ralf. Der für mich entscheidende Punkt ist die Frage, wie weit der prognostische Wert der Untersuchungen von Tribukeit geht, bis jetzt habe ich den Eindruck, so weit nicht - mir liegt bis jetzt auch nur die eine immer wieder zitierte Studie von Tribukeit auf Papier vor. Aber gemach, ich habe das Seminar-Buch auch noch nicht gelesen.

Ich finde auch, lieber Ludwig, dass ich Deinem wie immer anschaulichen Bericht ein bischen entgegnen möchte:




> Bei mir war die DHB eine radikale Therapie, denn sie hat in mein Leben massiv eingegiffen.


Trotzdem ist die DHB eine intelligente und bezüglich der Nebenwirkungen reversible Angelegenheit, im Gegensatzu zu den mit "radikalen Therapien" gemeinten irreversiblen Eingriffen. Dass Dich die DHB "massiv" getroffen hat  -  bei mir wars nicht so, bei anderen auch nicht. Ich glaube schon, dass Reinardo zuzustimmen ist bzgl. der Wirksamkeit der DHB bei lokalen und lokal fortgeschrittenen Krebsen.
Seeds ist auch eine intelligente Geschichte, aber irreversibler, macht kaputt wie jede Strahlung, auch das, was nicht kaputt gemacht werden soll.
Die HB / DHB ist im Vergleich länger im Geschäft, besser abschätzbar. Für Deine Situation geht die Debatte doch nicht darum, ob Seeds unmittelbar weniger spürbar ist als ein HB-Eingriff, sondern ob sie überhaupt nötig war.




> Ich habe jetzt seit 5 Monaten 70 Seeds drin.
>  Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen bezüglich Nebenwirkungen mit beiden Therapien:
>  Lieber 3x Seeds als eine DHB.


OK, soweit die subjektive Seite - nun lass uns das in  5 Jahren mit der Wirksamkeit ins Verhältnis setzen.





> Und einer der wichtigsten Gesichtspunkte wurde bei den ganzen Diskussionen immer vergessen.
>  Uwe Peters, der Gründer des KISP-Forums hat irgendwo dort geschrieben:
>  Wir haben 2 Prostatakrebse, einen in der Prostata und einen im Kopf.
>  Wenn man den in der Prostata nicht beseitigen kann, bleibt auch der im Kopf, beherrscht einen Teil des Lebens und stiehlt einen Teil der Zeit.


ja, das ist ja eine dieser Verlockungen der urologischen "Heiler"-Zunft: Wir möchten Sie doch endlich mal von diesem Druck befreien! Sie denken ja an nichts anderes mehr! Lassen Sie sich bestrahlen, dann haben Sies hinter sich!
Papperlapapp - für die, dies nicht nötig haben (höchstens eine Psychotherapie oder ein halbjähriges intensives Selbsthilfegruppen-Training), kann die PK-Diagnose ein durchaus heilsamer Gesundwerdungs-Bewusstsein-Schock sein,
und für die, die es nötig haben, nutzen die Heilungs-Methoden der unverantwortlichen Versprecher wenig. Dann doch lieber durch die harte, aber bei PK mögliche jahrelange Lern-Schule, welche Ernhährung, welche Lebensweise, welche Supplemente, welche Bewegung, welche Medikamente, welche Therapie, welche Ärzte, welche Menschen um mich herum?






> Von den paar Hobby-Prostologen hier im Forum abgesehen ist das für die meisten auch eine Einschränkung der Lebenqualität.


Auch die Lebensqualität unterliegt einem dauerhaften (Selbst-)Definitions-Prozess? Gehört das regelmässige Besäufnis dazu oder sollte ich das nun langsam mal einstellen? Da habe ich jahrzehntelang geraucht und kanns mir anders gar nicht vorstellen, aber ist diese Art Lebensgefühl nicht obsolet? Nie war in meiner deutschen Küche die Kohlenhydrat-Lastigkeit ein Problem, sollte ich jetzt, wo ich Krebs diagnostiziert habe, darüber nachdenken? Bequem hockte ich jahrzehntelang auf Stühlen und Sofas herum, muss ich jetzt in fortgeschrittenem Alter anfangen zu bewegen?

Ich glaube, dass Lernprozesse schwierig sind. Weswegen Schicksalsschläge wie auch eine Krebs-Diagnose Anlass sein können, die Lern-Schwierigkeiten wahrzunehmen und zu überwinden. Lernprozesse bleiben dann immer noch schwierig, aber da es anderen genauso geht, kann man feststellen, dass es in der Gruppe  leichter geht. 
Für mich selbst sehe ich den Sinn dieser Beschäftigungen nicht darin, nun in  Sachen Prostata u. Prostatakrebs besonderer Speziallist zu werden, sondern eher in Sachen Gesundheit + Krebs generell  -  weswegen mir eine Debatte über Hickey/Roberts viel viel ertragreicher vorkommen würde als eine Debatte über Sinn u. Grenzen der DHB  - denn das, scheint mir, ist hinreichend geklärt.


grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Rudolf !
 
Hier Zitate von Dir :




> a) Trotzdem ist die DHB eine intelligente und bezüglich der Nebenwirkungen reversible Angelegenheit, im Gegensatz zu den mit "radikalen Therapien" gemeinten irreversiblen Eingriffen.
> b) Seeds ist auch eine intelligente Geschichte, aber irreversibler, macht kaputt wie jede Strahlung, auch das, was nicht kaputt gemacht werden soll.
> c) Die HB / DHB ist im Vergleich länger im Geschäft, besser abschätzbar.
> d) Lassen Sie sich bestrahlen, dann haben Sies hinter sich! _Papperlapapp_


 
Zu a) Die geringen Nebenwirkungen meiner Bestrahlung sind abgeklungen. Aber die Nebenwirkungen der HB spüre ich noch und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sie ganz verschwinden werden ? und welche von Beiden die radikale Therapie ist ?
Zu b) Bei mir ist nichts k a p u t t. 
Zu c) Nach meinem Kenntnistand hat die DHB keinen Erfahrungsvorsprung. Wie bei den Brachy-Therapien fehlen auch bei der DHB die Langzeit-Erfahrung.
Zu d) Ich habe die Qualität und Präzision mit der meine Ärzte gearbeitet haben, nicht als _Papperlapapp_ empfunden !!!
 
Um es klar zu stellen: Ich habe nichts gegen die DHB. Bei mir war die HB so gar ein wichtiger Bestanteil meiner Therapie. 
Aber woher viele DHB-Anwender, ohne eigene Erfahrung mit anderen Behandlungen, immer wissen, dass diese nichts taugen, würde ich schon gerne wissen ?
 
Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ludwig,

wenn ich Deine Story richtig verstehe, wurdest Du, ohne wirklich Krebs zu haben mit einer 3HB behandelt. Das muss man sich wirklich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, was Prof-Kapazitäten so machen und von sich geben. Erst hat Prof. Bonkoff festgestellt, dass Du vielleicht PK hast, der dann mit einer Seeds-Implantation "bekämpft" wurde. Du hast ja wirklich Glück gehabt, dass Du die OP vermeiden konntest. Was sagt eigentlich die Krankenkasse zu solchen Scherzen? Eine DNA-Untersuchung am Anfang und eine Stellungnahme von Prof. Böcking hätte Dir die schlimmen Nebenwirkungen der HB erspart und der TK einen Menge Kosten. Wurde auch nach der Untersuchung von Prof. Bonkhoff kein GS definiert? Was hat  eigentlich Dr. Kahmann zu einem nicht vorhandenen und nicht definierbaren GS gesagt? Da bin ich froh, dass ich bisher ohne Prof.-Kapazitäten auskomme...

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Ludwig,
> 
> wenn ich Deine Story richtig verstehe, wurdest Du, ohne wirklich Krebs zu haben mit einer 3HB behandelt. Das muss man sich wirklich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, was Prof-Kapazitäten so machen und von sich geben. Erst hat Prof. Bonkoff festgestellt, dass Du vielleicht PK hast, der dann mit einer Seeds-Implantation "bekämpft" wurde. Du hast ja wirklich Glück gehabt, dass Du die OP vermeiden konntest. Was sagt eigentlich die Krankenkasse zu solchen Scherzen? Eine DNA-Untersuchung am Anfang und eine Stellungnahme von Prof. Böcking hätte Dir die schlimmen Nebenwirkungen der HB erspart und der TK einen Menge Kosten. Wurde auch nach der Untersuchung von Prof. Bonkhoff kein GS definiert? Was hat  eigentlich Dr. Kahmann zu einem nicht vorhandenen und nicht definierbaren GS gesagt? Da bin ich froh, dass ich bisher ohne Prof.-Kapazitäten auskomme...


Dann muss ich, lieber HansiB, um weiteren Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, meine Homepagetexte präzisierend ergänzen.

 Aber vorab:




> Was sagt eigentlich die Krankenkasse zu solchen Scherzen? Eine DNA-Untersuchung am Anfang und eine Stellungnahme von Prof. Böcking hätte Dir die schlimmen Nebenwirkungen der HB erspart und der TK einen Menge Kosten


 Man kann im Jahre 2006 als im Vergleich zu mir relativ Neuer mir der Kraft des in fast 6 Jahren auch von mir zusammengetragenen Wissens leicht die Keule schwingen.
Den ersten Beitrag von Prof. Böcking habe ich im Herbst 2002 ausgegraben und ins Forum gestellt.
Da wurde noch akademisch um die Grundlagen gerungen (s. Forumextrakt KISP)

Sicher hätte ich das gemacht, wenn mein Urologe oder du im April 2001 mir das erklärt und dazu geraten hättest.




> Wurde auch nach der Untersuchung von Prof. Bonkhoff kein GS definiert? Was hat eigentlich Dr. Kahmann zu einem nicht vorhandenen und nicht definierbaren GS gesagt? Da bin ich froh, dass ich bisher ohne Prof.-Kapazitäten auskomme.


Diese Frage kann man auch nur mangels Wissen stellen, denn
der Androgenentzug führt in der Regel zu charakteristischen Kern- und Zytoplasmaveränderungen. Regressiv veränderte Prostatakarzinome haben kleine, stark kondensierte Kerne mit kaum sichtbaren oder fehlenden Nukleolen. Die Tumorzellen sind hellzellig, vakuolisiert, z.T. balloniert und können distinkte Zellmembranen aufweisen. Somit haben wichtige zytologische Kriterien des Prostatakarzinoms nach Androgenentzug keine Bedeutung mehr.
Hormonell therapierte Prostatakarzinome wachsen oft in schmalsträngigen, soliden Verbänden aus zytoplasmareichen, ballonierten Zellen mit hellem und vakuolisiertem Zytoplasma. Zum Teil finden sich nur noch einzelne Tumorzellen, die man mit Makrophagen oder Schaumzellen verwechseln kann. Der Verlust der drüsigen Differenzierung führt zwangsläufig zu einem höheren Gleasongrad (Gleason pattern 4 oder 5). Die biologische und prognostische Bedeutung dieser scheinbaren Dedifferenzierung nach Androgenentzug ist unklar.

*Das Grading nach Gleason von hormonell therapierten Prostatakarzinomen hat jedenfalls keine prognostische Bedeutung und sollte nicht durchgeführt werden.
*
Bonkhoff weiss das, Kahmann weiss das und ich seit 2002 auch.

Kannst du hier alles nachlesen:

**http://wwwalt.med-rz.uniklinik-saarl...ingebunden.htm


-----------------------------------------------------


_ Erstbiopsie  vom April 2001 

1. Histologisch erkennt man in Fraktion 1 Prostatagewebe mit gruppiert angeordneten, teilweise atrophen originären Drüsen.
Am Rande eines der Stanzzylinder einzelne wenige atypische Mikrotubuli mit hohem histologischen Differenzierungsgrad und leicht vergrösserten Kernen, die eine starre Anordnung zeigen. Sie sind entrundet. Leicht erhöhte Nukleolenfrequenz.
Basalzellen lassen sich auch immunhistochemisch mittels einem Antikörper gegen hochmolekulares Zytokeratin (34 Beta E12) nicht nachweisen.
 Es handelt sich damit um gut differenzierte Randbereiche eines tubulären Adenokarzinoms.

2. Tumorfreies Prostatagewebe mit gruppiert angeordneten Drüsen und hyperplastischem Interstitium.
3. Ebenfalls tumorfreies Prostatagewebe unter dem Bilde einer Adenomyatose.

Es handelt sich um spärliche Randbereiche eines tubulären Adenokarzinoms im rechten Prostataseitenlappen (Fraktion 1)
Tumorfreies Prostatagewebe aus dem rechten Prostataseitenlappen in Fraktion 2 sowie aus dem linken Prostataseitenlappen.

Das spärliche Tumorgewebe erlaubt kein sicheres Grading._ 

------------------------------

Mit diesem Befund und einem zweistelligen PSA wird man von keinem Urologen der Welt als gesund nach Hause geschickt, denn eine gesunde Prostata sieht ganz anders aus, hat weder PSA 13-15 noch fPSA unter 10%.

Ich habe mich auch nie so gefühlt, im Gegenteil, ich habe nach Einlesen im Internet sogar eine kleine systemische Komponente vermutet.

"Wir wollen froh sein, dass gleich was gefunden wurde, suchen Sie mal mit den paar Stichen eine Made in einer Pflaume". Das leuchtete mir ein.

Ich habe damals 2 Kliniken wegen Seeds angeschrieben, Antwort:
Bei ihrem hohen PSA ist das kontraindiziert.
"Für Sie ist das Sinnvollste eine HDR-Brachy mit externer Bestrahlung.
Allerdings haben 5 % schwere Strahlenschäden", schrieb die eine Uniklinik.
Wenige Wochen zuvor kannte ich den Begriff PSA noch gar nicht - und jetzt erzählt mir einer was von schweren Strahlenschäden. 
Der Diagnoseschock war ja auch noch voll am Schütteln.

"Wir sind gut", sagte der Chirurg in unserer Klinik, "wir haben nur eine Inkontinenzrate von 15%", gehen Sie mal nach W., da sind Studenten in der Ausbildung, die haben 35%.

Also mit viel Mühe die DHB meinem Urologen abgerungen, meine Prostata wollte ich mit 56 nicht schon abgeben, und richtig trocken wollte ich auch weiterhin sein.

###############################


In der Kontrollbiopsie 2004, 2 Jahre nach DHB, stolperte Prof. Bonkhoff über die gleiche Stelle im rechten Seitenlappen, sie war trotz DHB immer noch da.


----------------------------------

_ Histologie

Prostatastanzbiopsien mit vorbestehenden Drüsen und Gangstrukturen mit periduktal betonter Entzündung, teils unter Zerstörung des Prostataepithels mit Mikrolithiasis und Druckatropie.
Auf tieferen Schnittstufen findet sich in der Fraktion F an mehreren Stellen duktale Läsionen mit stark fragmentierter Basalzellschicht (HMW), Expression von P504s mit Verlagerung der Proliferationsaktivität in das sekretorische Epithel. Vereinzelt finden sich hier auch kribiform lumenumspannende Läsionen. Bcl2 ist hier negativ. In der Fraktion O in duktulolobulären Einheiten stark fragmentierte Basalzellschicht und prominente Nukleolen im sekretorischen Epithel.
In den übrigen Fraktionen intakte und teils fragmentierte Basalzellschicht (HMW), ohne Expression von P504s. Teilweise exprimieren die atrophischen Läsionen bcl2 und zeigen mit MIB1 eine gesteigerte Proliferationaktivität.

Diagnose

14 Prostatastanzbiopsien (A-O) mit mehreren Herden einer chronischen und floriden Prostatitis, teils mit Zerstörung des Prostataepithels mit Mikrolithiasis, ein ausreichendes Korrelat für eine leichte PSA-Erhöhung. 
Auffällig ist eine postinflammatorische Atrophie mit Überexpression von bcl2 und gesteigerter Proliferationsaktivität. Hierbei handelt es sich um die sog. proliferative inflammatorische Atrophie (PIA) eine Läsion, die als ein potentieller Vorläufer des Prostatacarcinoms angesehen wird, wobei für die Entstehung dieser Läsionen der chronisch entzündliche Reiz im Vordergrund steht.
Auf tieferen Schnittstufen finden sich in der Stanzbiopsie der Fraktion F mehrere Herde einer intraduktalen Neoplasie, die über das Spektrum einer schweren Dysplasie vom Typ HG-PIN hinausgeht und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit schon einem intraduktalen Prostatacarcinom entspricht.

Für ein invasives Carcinom ergibt sich an dem vorliegenden Material jedoch kein Hinweis._ 

------------------------

Entwarnung ist das keine, denn ein intraduktales Karzinom hat es auch in sich, hochmalign und meist Gleason-Grad 4.

Und wenn es noch grenzwertig ist nach DHB, wäre ich mit dem Klammersack gepudert, wenn ich bei meinem kontinuierlichen PSA-Anstieg nach DHB mit PSADT von knapp 2 Jahren noch 3 Jahre in meinem Alter (61) verschlafen würde und mir dann als 65-Jähriger mit 3 Stanzen Gleason 4+4 haareraufend sagen müsste." Ach hättest du doch........."

Seeds sind nur was für ausgesprochene Frühstadien, denn es werden keine Lymphknoten gecheckt und nichts Externes bestrahlt.

Und Prof. Bonkhoff sagte mir eindringlich am Telefon: "Aber einfach so lassen können Sie das aber nicht".

Wenn ein Prof. Bonkhoff, den ich perönlich kennenlernen durfte, mir sowas sagt, dann ist das für mich gleichbedeutend mit einem Marschbefehl.

Ich habe mir das ungebremst steigende PSA noch eine Zeitlang angesehen, aber dann kam der Griff zur Reissleine.

Mutter hatte Brustkrebs, Vater Prostatakrebs.
Und bis 85 ist es noch fast ein Vierteljahrhundert.

Ich habe manchen hier in den letzten 5 Jahren den Kampf verlieren sehen, ob operiert, bestrahlt oder hormonbehandelt, ob mit PSA 0,9 oder PSA 1000.

Und für alle traf der legendäre Satz Gorbatschows zu:
*"Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben."*

Und für Krebserkrankungen gilt der Satz in besonderer Weise.

Du siehst, es gibt für meinen Weg Argumente genug und deine Krankengeschichte gibt mir auch irgendwie recht.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Ludwig. Deine Erklärungen in Ehren. Wir hatten ja schon per Email einen nicht sehr konformen Meinungsaustausch. Ich habe Deine Historie im Profil angesehen und kann auch jedem, der die DHB macht oder gemacht hat, raten, Deine gut gelungenen graphischen Darstellungen zu studieren.
Für Deine Entscheidungen allerdings fehlt mir die rechte Einsicht.
Ich habe den Eindruck, Du würdest, aus Ängstlichkeit, ein hohes Alter nicht zu erreichen, dazu neigen, auf eine Entwicklung, die sich noch gar nicht hinreichend manifestiert hat, vorauseilend überreagieren.

Was hat Dich denn ungeachtet der vorhersehbaren PSA-Entwicklung bewogen, die sog. Kontrollbiopsien machen zu lassen? Herausgekommen ist doch nur schwer verständliches und angstmachendes Pathologenchinesisch. Leibowitz empfiehlt nirgendwo in seinen Schriften solche gewebeschädigenden Kontrolluntersuchungen. Bei gerade einmal PSA = 2,83 unter Avodart hast Du gar die Nerven verloren und eine Brachytherapie gemacht, den eingangs eingeschlagenen Weg ganz verlassend. Warum hast Du vor solchen Schritten nicht Ralf oder Christian konsultiert, die hier im Forum mit der DHB die längste Erfahrung haben und in Beiträgen immer wieder darauf hinweisen, dass man nicht vorschnell die Nerven verlieren solle. Leibowitz berichtet, dass eine signifikante Minderheit unter seinen Patienten auch  mit höheren PSA-Werten noch ein stabiles Niveau erreichen. Die Therapie war doch noch gar nicht ausgereizt.
Mein letztgemessener PSA-Wert war unter Proscar 4,5 , von "Herden einer introduktalen Neoplasie, Mikrolithiasis, Basalzellen usw." will ich gar nichts wissen, und ich mache, ausgenommen die Einnahme von Proscar und einiger Zusatzstoffe wie Selen, Vitamin E und Granatapfel-Elixier, einem Rat des Urologen fs folgend, gar nichts.
Hinzu kam bei Dir, dass ein Teil Deines PSA-Wertes entzündungsbedingt war, wie das Antibiotikum anzeigt.
Was macht Dich denn auch so sicher, dass es bei der von Dir ermittelten Velocity geblieben wäre?
Zur Kontrolle Deines Therapieerfolgs wären statt der von Dir veranlassten Kontrollbiopsien DNA-Analysen aussagekräftiger gewesen. Al-Abadi bringt in seinem Aufsatz "Zytomorphologie und DNA-Zytometrie beim Prostatakarzinom" (GEK Edition) auf Seite 108 mehrere Beispiele nachgewiesener Regression unter Hormontherapie, die besser als diese histologischen Befunde etwas darüber aussagen, ob eine Therapie gewirkt hat oder nicht.
Aber jeder geht seinen eigenen Weg.
Alles Gute, Gruss. Reinardo

----------


## LudwigS

> Für Deine Entscheidungen allerdings fehlt mir die rechte Einsicht.
> Ich habe den Eindruck, Du würdest, aus Ängstlichkeit, ein hohes Alter nicht zu erreichen, dazu neigen, auf eine Entwicklung, die sich noch gar nicht hinreichend manifestiert hat, vorauseilend überreagieren.


 
Lieber Reinardo,
 aus der Sicht eines Menschen, der die statistische Lebenserwartung erreicht oder überschritten hat, mag das sicher so aussehen  wie alt bist du eigentlich?
 Angst und Vorsicht sind genau so zweierlei Dinge wie Mut und Leichtsinn.
 



> Was hat Dich denn ungeachtet der vorhersehbaren PSA-Entwicklung bewogen, die sog. Kontrollbiopsien machen zu lassen? Herausgekommen ist doch nur schwer verständliches und angstmachendes Pathologenchinesisch. Leibowitz empfiehlt nirgendwo in seinen Schriften solche gewebeschädigenden Kontrolluntersuchungen



 Die Kontrollbiopsien habe ich machen lassen, weil ich keine gewebeschädigende Kontrolluntersuchung machen liess, nämlich ein MRTS in der Uniklinik Frankfurt.
 
Grund 1 :   kannst du in dem Link der letzten Mail ausführlich nachlesen:

_Regressiv veränderte Prostatakarzinome können vollständig oder partiell negativ für PSA und SPP sein.
_
 Bedeutet, PSA ist unzuverlässig, besonders nach einer HB.

Grund 2: MRTS-Befund
 Im Rahmen der aktuellen MR-tomografischen Diagnostik zeigt sich in der peripheren Zone rechtsseitig ein signalarmes Areal Durchmesser 10 x 15 mm messend , die äusserer Kapsel ist intakt, keine Überschreitung.
 Kernspintomografisch findet sich auch linksseitig in der peripheren Zone ein signalarmes Areal mit einem Durchmesser 10 x 15 mm, 
 DD: Zweittumor, DD:PIN
  
 -  Keine extrakapsulären Infiltrationen.
 -  Samenblasen frei 
 -  Kein sicherer Nachweis pathologisch vergrösserter Lymphknoten
  
 Beurteilung:
  
 1. *Kernspintomografisch Stadium T2b*,
 - keine Kapselinfiltration,
 - keine Samenblaseninfiltration
 - keine Umgebungsinfiltration
 
 
  2. Kein Nachweis pathologisch vergrösserter Lymphknoten
  
 Befallen sind jeweils beidseits oben und mitte.
 PNI-Verdacht  auf der linken Seite,
 z.T. ist sicher auch abgestorbenes Gewebe dabei.
  
*Die MR-spektroskopische Untersuchung unterstreicht die biologische Aktivität des* *Tumors.* 
 
Zu deinem besseren Verständnis: PNI (Perineurale Infiltration) ist der Befall der die Prostata steuernden Nervenscheiden.


Grund 3  : Prof. Böcking  den du so gerne zitierst - schreibt in seiner Kritik an Leibowitz vor paar Jahren:

_Die Beobachtung von Dr. Leibowitz, dass er bei allen seiner Patienten mit lokalisiertem Prostatakarzinom den PSA-Wert auf 0,1 mg/ml senken konnte, ist nicht als dauerhafter Therapieerfolg zu werten, da er mit dieser Therapie vor allem die hochdifferenzierten, diploiden, PSA-sezernierenden Tumorzellen eliminiert, zugunsten der weniger differenzierten, aber höher malignen Prostatakarzinomzellen, die dann im Rezidiv das Leben des Patienten gefährden. PSA-Senkung ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Therapieerfolg !___

  


> Bei gerade einmal PSA = 2,83 unter Avodart hast Du gar die Nerven verloren und eine Brachytherapie gemacht, den eingangs eingeschlagenen Weg ganz verlassend.


Bei deinem Satz fielen mir sofort die Lemminge ein, eine kleine Nagetierart in Nordeuropa.
Die kämen auch nie auf die Idee auch nur ein Haar vom eingeschlagenen Weg abzuweichen. 

   Das PSA unter Avodart entspricht etwa PSA 6 medikamentenbereinigt.
  Ab PSA 10 beginnt bei den Brachytherapisten das Stirnrunzeln.
  Wie lange das nur noch möglicherweise gedauert hätte, kannst  du leicht ausrechnen.
  Und Leibowitz empfiehlt keine 2. Runde und mein Uro hat sie mir für alle Zukunft verweigert.




> Warum hast Du vor solchen Schritten nicht Ralf oder Christian konsultiert, die hier im Forum mit der DHB die längste Erfahrung haben und in Beiträgen immer wieder darauf hinweisen, dass man nicht vorschnell die Nerven verlieren solle.



  Ralf und Christian  wir kennen uns alle persönlich, hatten und haben erstens selbst andere PK-Bedingungen, sind zweitens nur paar Monate länger dabei und können auch nur auf das PSA schauen.
  Und was das manchmal zitierte stabile Leibowitz-Plateau anbetrifft, so sagte Dr. Tucker, der ehemalige langjährige Kollege von Leibowitz zu Ralf:  Daran glaubt nur Leibowitz.




> Leibowitz berichtet, dass eine signifikante Minderheit unter seinen Patienten auch mit höheren PSA-Werten noch ein stabiles Niveau erreichen.


Ich habe seine Statistik hier auf meinem PC. Durch meine Brille sieht das alles etwas anders aus.
Und das Wichtigste gilt immer: PSA ist kein Tumormarker.
  Stabile PSA-Verhältnisse sind nicht automatisch gleichbedeutend mit stabilen PK-Verhältnissen. 




> Mein letztgemessener PSA-Wert war unter Proscar 4,5 , von "Herden einer introduktalen Neoplasie, Mikrolithiasis, Basalzellen usw." will ich gar nichts wissen





> und ich mache, ausgenommen die Einnahme von Proscar und einiger Zusatzstoffe wie Selen, Vitamin E und Granatapfel-Elixier


 

  Das ist dein gutes Recht und deine eigene Herangehensweise.
  Mein Stil ist das nicht.
  Ich kannte mal einen, der fiel aus dem 20. Stockwerk. 
  Der sagte bei jedem Stockwerk: bis jetzt gings gut.

Nur PSA-gemessen und voll auf Ernährung  gesetzt seit 2002  hat auch Barbara1 mit ihrem Hannsjörg.
  Vor paar Monaten haben sie die Reissleine gezogen, HJ hat sich unters Messer gelegt und die Bescherung gesehen. Kannst du nachlesen. 




> Hinzu kam bei Dir, dass ein Teil Deines PSA-Wertes entzündungsbedingt war, wie das Antibiotikum anzeigt.
> Was macht Dich denn auch so sicher, dass es bei der von Dir ermittelten Velocity geblieben wäre.



  Sicher war ein teil chronisch entzündungsbedingt und das ist häufig der Ausgangspunkt für maligne Entwicklungen.
  Man kann Läuse und Flöhe haben.
Und selbst eine Biopsie ist nur ein *Stichprobe.
*Ein Undergrading   der Verhältnisse ist das viel häufigere Vorkommnis als umgekehrt.
  Aber dass das in meiner Kurve durch das Antibiotikum zu erkennen war  na, da musst du aber eine andere Kurve gehabt haben .

  Gruss Ludwig

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Bernhard,
ich bin Dir noch ne Antwort schuldig  - (war ein paar Tage nicht da) :

Ich gebe Dir recht, ich sollte versuchen, differenzierter zu argumentieren, mal sehen.


Ich hatte geschrieben:
a) Trotzdem ist die DHB eine intelligente und bezüglich der Nebenwirkungen 
reversible Angelegenheit, im Gegensatz zu den mit "radikalen Therapien" gemeinten irreversiblen Eingriffen.

Du schreibst:
Zu a) Die geringen Nebenwirkungen meiner Bestrahlung sind abgeklungen. 
Aber die Nebenwirkungen der HB spüre ich noch und ich bin mir nicht sicher, 
ob sie ganz verschwinden werden ? und welche von Beiden die radikale Therapie ist ?


Das ist kein Widerspruch. Ich ziehe eben die Grenze, wo "radikal" und "irreversibel" anfängt, dort, wo völlig klar ist, 
dass die Nebenwirkungen NICHT wieder verschwinden. Wenn Du beispielsweise noch Hormonblockaden-Fett übrig hast oder
Deine Energie noch nicht wieder voll da ist, dann sind das potentielle Nebenwirkungen der HB, 
die bearbeitbar sind. Ein operativer oder strahlentherapeutischer Eingriff ist das nicht, er hinterlässt nur
Narben, das Gewebe ist weg bzw. kaputt. 
Ich kann und will den Umfang von Nebenwirkungen der Bestrahlung nicht im einzelnen bewerten, ich habe nach wie
vor nur eine Grundsatz-Position  -ich möchte möglichst keine invasive, irreversible Therapie-  aber wenn im Einzelfall,
wie bei Dir, zu einen gegebenen Zeitpunkt, die Nebenwirkungen gleich erscheinen bzw. die von der HB sogar heftiger,
ändert das nichts an dem Gesamteindruck: Ionisierende Strahlung macht per oxidativem Stress Zellen kaputt, von aussen, 
egal, obs Krebs- oder Nicht-Krebs-Zellen sind. Biochemische Verfahren machen Zellen kaputt, von innen, indem sie 
durch verschiedene Ansätze den Stoffwechsel ändern und so zum Zelltod führen - bei der Hormonblockade, indem die
Sexualhormone als Futter entzogen werden und so gezielt Prostatazellen, erst gesunde, dann kranke, in die Apoptose
getrieben werden. Da die Zellen der Blase, des Darms, der die Prostata umschliessenden Gewebe, Gefässe und Nerven für ihr
Funktionieren keine Sexualhormone brauche, werden sie in Ruhe gelassen, anders als bei Bestrahlung oder OP.




Ich hatte geschrieben:
b) Seeds ist auch eine intelligente Geschichte, aber irreversibler, 
macht kaputt wie jede Strahlung, auch das, was nicht kaputt gemacht werden soll.


Du schreibst:
Zu b) Bei mir ist nichts k a p u t t.


Kann sein, kann auch nicht sein - nach welchem Zeitraum willst du das bilanzieren?





Ich hatte geschrieben:
c) Die HB / DHB ist im Vergleich länger im Geschäft, besser abschätzbar.

Du schreibst:
Zu c) Nach meinem Kenntnistand hat die DHB keinen Erfahrungsvorsprung. 
Wie bei den Brachy-Therapien fehlen auch bei der DHB die Langzeit-Erfahrung.



Die DHB ist ja nur die Fortsetzung / Verfeinerung des HB-Konzeptes, das schon seit
Huggins Forschungen in den 40er Jahren bekannt ist - er bekam als einziger Uro 
bisher den Nobelpreis. Die Orchiektomie und Adrenektomie stammen von da (Hoden ab, Nebennieren weg),
aufbauend auf Erkenntnissen über Testosteron und Androgene.
Ich habe den Eindruck, wenn man alle Therapien ganz grob überfliegt und eine Wertung 
abgeben soll, kann man sagen, dass die HB das einzige ist, was wirklich und erstaunlich
schnell effektiv hilft. 




Ich hatte geschrieben:
d) Lassen Sie sich bestrahlen, dann haben Sies hinter sich! Papperlapapp

Du schreibst:
Zu d) Ich habe die Qualität und Präzision mit der meine Ärzte gearbeitet haben, nicht als Papperlapapp empfunden !!!


Das habe ich nicht gemeint. Papperlapapp zu dem immer wieder vorgetragenen Argument, eine Lösung für das Problem 
zu haben, indem Bestrahlung oder sonst eine invasive Therapie genommen wird, deren Langfrist-Überlebens-Vorteil
keineswegs bewiesen wird. Dieses Argument wird immer mit dem süssen Gift versehen, dass man dann Ruhe hätte. 
Was im Falle eines Anfangs-Krebses, der weder eine OP oder Bestrahlung oder sonstwas benötigt, ja auch stimmt, 
sodass der Anschein aufkommt, dass hier etwas effektiv gewesen sei. 



Du schreibst:
Um es klar zu stellen: Ich habe nichts gegen die DHB. Bei mir war die HB so gar ein wichtiger Bestanteil meiner Therapie.
Aber woher viele DHB-Anwender, ohne eigene Erfahrung mit anderen Behandlungen, 
immer wissen, dass diese nichts taugen, würde ich schon gerne wissen ?


Ich muss nicht erst die Bestrahlung am eigenen Leib erlebt haben, um mir eine Meinung machen zu können.
Wissen kann ich nur das, was ich zu wissen glaube, weil ich es mir erarbeitet habe. Das ist
bei der Bestrahlung nur wenig der Fall, ich habe meine Grundsatzargumente. Aber ich habe mir,
obwohl es das Schulfach "Erkenntnislehre" nicht gab und auch leider bis heute nicht gibt 
(übrigens genauso bedauerlich wie das Fehlen des Schulfachs "Gefühlsschule"), ein paar Routinen 
zugelegt, mit denen ich mich in die Lage versetzen kann, das gerade zu wissen Geglaubte wieder
in Frage stellen kann. Ich fände toll, wenn wir mal in eine "Kritik der Strahlentherapie" 
einsteigen könnten. Erster Ansatzpunkt für mich wäre die Bolla-Studie, letzter Hinweis wäre der
kürzlich von Uro fs gegebene Beitrag, dass die Bewertungs-Kriterien für Strahlentherapie sehr 
weich gehalten sind.

Aber auch wenn ich kein klassischer DHBler bin (ich habe eine 21monatige ADT3 gemacht), denke ich, dass
das Grundsatzargument der HB-Befürworter stimmt: Dass vor allem bei intermittierender Anwendung oder 
DHB-Einsatz die Effizienz auf jeden Fall gegeben ist und die Lebensqualität im Wesentlichen erhalten bleibt.
Und auch bei einer HB sehe ich das Problem, das ich bei OP u. Strahlentherapie sehe, nämlich der Einsatz 
eines mehr oder weniger heftigen Therapie-Instrumentes bei Anfangskrebsen, bei denen eigentlich überhaupt
kein heftiger Eingriff gerechtfertigt ist. 
Wenn man also bezüglich der Wirksamkeit die DHB bzw.ADT3 mit OP oder Strahlentherapie vergleichen will,
dann macht das nur Sinn bei vergleichsweise gleichen Ausgangsbedinungen Sinn, bei denen schon mehr
als ein Schildkröten- / Haustierkrebs vorhanden sein muss. Ich will nicht gegen die DHB-Behandlung 13 Monate
eines Schildkrötenkrebes sprechen, das scheint mir nach wie vor die am wenigsten invasive Behandlungsart, aber
ich glaube, dass mittlerweile genügend Ideen / Konzepte existieren, wie man bei sicherer Abklärung 
eines Anfangs-PK das Krebs-Geschehen auch ohne DHB im Zaum halten kann.


Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo lieber Ludwig.
Ich falle nun schon seit 5 Jahren von Stockwerk zu Stockwerk und will nicht unten aufschlagen. Diese 5 Jahre guter Lebensqualität kann mir keiner mehr wegnehmen, auch der liebe Gott nicht. Die Nebenwirkungen der DHB habe ich längst vergessen, kann nachts durchschlafen und habe noch immer Spass an und mit Frauen.
Eine Sternstunde war's, als ein mitleidiger Neffe nach der Diagnose mir aus dem Internet die Schriften von Leibowitz und Christian Ligensa herausdruckte. Flugs wurden die OP-Beratungstermine in Hamburg und Essen abgesagt, und ich habe die DHB begonnen.
Vielleicht droht mir das von Dir prophezeite schlimme Ende, aber davon will ich jetzt, solange es mir noch so gut geht, nichts wissen.

Früher hast Du die Dinge wesentlich gelassener gesehen, schriebst am 5.6.2003 sogar einen super scetch ins Forum "The higher you are in the corporate structure, the smaller your balls", der es verdiente, in der Plauderecke wiederholt zu werden. Vorher hattest Du am 23.5. den merkenswerten Satz geschrieben: "Und das herauszufinden, wen man behandeln müsste und wen nicht, das wäre der grösste Fortschritt". Da hast Du Dich lebhaft an der Diskussion mit Wil, Fridolin,Dieter, Elke  und Klaus beteiligt zum Thema "Kein Organ ist überflüssig" als im damals noch avantgardistisch orientierten Forum  heftig über Wert und Unwert der Prostatektomie gestritten wurde.
Nun, Deine Frage von damals meine ich, könne man heute beantworten: low risk Patienten brauchen gar nicht oder nach Massgabe regelmässiger Kontrollen nicht radikal behandelt zu werden.
Das sollte viel entschiedener als dies zur Zeit noch geschieht, diskutiert und durchgesetzt werden.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Rudolf !

Ich glaube, dass es an dieser Stelle nicht sinnvoll ist, auf Deine Argumente im Einzelnen zu antworten. In vielen Punkten sind wir auch einer Meinung.
Ich stehe nun mal auf dem Standpunkt, dass man nach allen Th.-Seiten offen sein,  und nicht alles Andere mit Scheu-Klappen betrachten, sollte. Wenn ein DHB-ler eine Erfolgsmeldung ins Forum stellt, freue ich mich jedes Mal.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## sanderw

Liebe Freunde,
als ich vor einem Monat mit meiner bescheidenen Anfrage nach PSA-Verlauf und DHB-Dauer diesen Thread eröffnete konnte ich nicht ahnen welchen Zuspruch dieses Thema nehmen würde. Mit über 2000 Zugriffen liegt dieser Thread weit an der Spitze in der Rubrik Androgenentzugstherapie. Das zeigt mir, das nicht nur die aktiven Forumsteilnehmer sich mit ihren Beiträgen hier eingebracht haben, sondern auch viele, viele passive Teilnehmer Interesse an dieser Problematik haben. Vielen Dank an alle die mit ihren fundierten Beiträgen ein grosses Wissen zu diesem Thema eingebracht haben. Nachdem die ersten Beiträge sich noch mit meiner persönlichen Situation befassten wurden in der Folge fast alle momentan diskutierten Fragen angesprochen und fast jeder Standpunkt mit mehr oder weniger Nachdruck vertreten. Man kann wirklich einige Beiträge mehrmals lesen, und man findet immer noch etwas Neues bzw gewinnt neue Erkenntnisse um unsere Krankheit besser zu verstehen. Auch wenn sich 2 Meinungen gegenüberstehen, sei es nun die Diskussion Bonkhoff/Lahmann oder Biopsie/DNA-Zytometrie oder was auch immer. Das heisst ja nicht das einer unbedingt Unrecht hat. Wir brauchen Bonkhoff UND Lahmann, wir brauchen Biopsie UND DNA-Zytometrie. Wir brauchen soviel Know-How wie möglich um unserer Krankheit zu begegnen und da kann ich allen Beitragsschreibern gar nicht dankbar genug sein für das hier eingebrachte Wissen. Inwieweit jetzt jemand persönlichen Nutzen aus diesen Beiträgen ziehen kann hängt natürlich immer von der jeweiligen, persönlichen Siutation ab. Dazu passen die 2 Grundsätze die ich mir vor über einem Jahr, nach meiner Entdeckung, in grossen Buchstaben über mein PK-Tagebuch geschrieben habe
1) Jeder Fall ist anders! 2) Eine Therapie Light gibt es nicht!
Das sollte man immer bedenken.
Jetzt aber noch einmal zurück zu meiner persönlichen Situation. Nach den Antworten von Urologe und Chr. Ligensa habe ich am 16.8. mit einer weiteren Eligard-Spritze meine DHB fortgeführt. Nach Abstimmung mit meinem Uro wollen wir in ca. 6 Wochen eine weitere PSA- und Testosteron-Messung vornehmen um die weitere Entwicklung zu beurteilen, die Werte hatten sich ja (jeweils 3 Monate Abstand) von 0,06 über 0,05 auf zuletzt 0,03 entwickelt. Mein Uro meinte jetzt aber, das unter Avodart Einnahme der PSA-Wert verändert wäre und daher nicht unbedingt eine genaue Aussage liefert. Er machte den für mich überraschenden Vorschlag 7-10 Tage vor der Blutentnahme Avodart abzusetzen um einen korrekten PSA-Wert zu erhalten. Frage:
1) Normalisiert sich der PSA-Wert durch diese kurze Pause tatsächlich?
2) Wird die DHB durch diese kurze Unterbrechung der Avodart-Einnahme evtl gefährdet?
Vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen und alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## Andreas S.

> Mein Uro meinte jetzt aber, das unter Avodart Einnahme der PSA-Wert verändert wäre und daher nicht unbedingt eine genaue Aussage liefert. Er machte den für mich überraschenden Vorschlag 7-10 Tage vor der Blutentnahme Avodart abzusetzen um einen korrekten PSA-Wert zu erhalten.


Hallo Wolfgang,
wenn Dein Uro ein wenig gegoogelt hätte, dann wäre er auf folgendes gestoßen:
*
Dutasterid* (Avodart®) hat eine lange *Halbwertszeit* von drei bis fünf Wochen,  Finasterid (Proscar®) von sechs bis acht Stunden.

Es ist daher Unsinn, Avodart eine Woche lang abzusetzen. Es gibt genügend Hinweise darauf, daß man den PSA-Wert unter Avodart schlicht verdoppeln muß, um einen annähernd exakten Wert zu erhalten. Hier im Forum wurde schon öfter darüber geschrieben. Demnach wäre dein realer PSA-Wert jetzt 0,06.

Unter diesem Aspekt finde ich den Vorschlag Deines Uro ebenfalls recht überraschend.


Gruß,
Andreas

----------

